# Creed...



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Watched this one last night, being an avid Rocky fan.

After all the hype with the 'amazing' type reviews, I can't tell you how disappointed I am with it - really didn't live UP to the usual Rocky kind of script.

Sometimes I think the more stars and stuff it gets on reviews, the worse the film's gonna be.

This will NOT be joining my Rocky collection!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I didn't think it was up to much either.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Apolling Creed (see what I did there?)

Cooks


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Agreed, load of rubbish


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

You guys have just saved £10 on a cinema ticket, I was going to see this film, now I'll wait for the DVD Rental.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> You guys have just saved £10 in a cinema ticket, I was going to see this film, now I'll wait for the DVD Rental.


Go and watch The Revenent or Hateful Eight, fantastic films:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Rocky films stopped at 4 for me. 

Creed was watchable just not a classic. 

Gonz.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Did they get his age right? Baring in mind his Dad '' died '' in '86. I probably won't watch it. Cheesy, schmaltzy, memory lane cringeworthy quote drivel.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

If you're expecting it to be like the other Rocky films you will be disappointed, however this film differs in the level of realism. The script was well written and I found it very watchable but despite its links to Rocky, it can't be compared as it's just not Rocky VII.

I personally enjoyed it!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Seems to be getting good official reviews but not well recieved by others... I have it too watch, will see how it is after the Revenant


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I saw it last night 

It's not called Rocky it's not about Rocky it's about Apollo Creed's son which is why it's called Creed , Rocky (sly) just plays an old washed up has been boxer just counting out his days who helps this young kid 

If you want to see Rocky shouting out "AAAADriaaaaannnnn" then you'll be disappointed , if you want to see in what my opinion is a good story with some very realistic fight moments at points it felt like you was watching a real fight on TV , and some good tie in's from Rocky's past , some very poignant then go see it

I thought sly's acting was probably his best (and that's saying something) 

All in all I enjoyed it


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

a solid 6 out of 10 for me,id have given it 5 if it wasnt for stallone.didnt really get the emotions going that the previous ones did imho.didnt really buy into the creed character,nor the plot line of him coming out of some illegal boxing circuit to get handed the world title shot etc.i think the book should be closed now on the rocky franchise imho,ive loved everyone,including the terrible tommy gun one (number 5) but i dont think theres anything left in the tank on this anymore.stallone on the other hand is just a class act.


----------

